# Opinion on lab results



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

I need some opinions on lab results. I've gone to three different doctors who when I tell them my symptoms automatically say thyroid issues. My mother had to have her thyroid removed in 89 from a goiter and has been on synthroid since. Thru the years I have had a time where I was too skinny and hyper and had heart palapatations and anxiety to after I had my children now weigh over 200. I have been told its new mom syndrome new moms are always tired.(my kids are 7 and 11 now)

Thru the years the symptoms have gotten progressively worse to the point I am stuggling to function day to day.

I have
chronic fatigue( last doctor diagnosed me with this officially)
7 cysts on ovaries (taking progesterone to shrink them)
2 miscariagges in past year
hair is falling out and turning grey
excessively dry skin
eye sight is faltering
muscle and joint aches/swelled joints
heart palpataions
extreme anxiety
frequent infections Sinus/UTI/Ear
poor circulation
sleep insomnia/ sleeping all the time it varies
digestive issues Acid reflux extreme constipation or diarrhea
extreme brain fog/memory is horrible

The most prominent symptom is I have swelling in my throat to the point I choke or things hang constantly. all three doctors have checked and say it swelled but there seems to be no reason for it. So they want to wait it out. The swelling may go down but it doesn't.

Theses are my lab results from the 3 doctors, I thought I had found a good one in the last doctor who finally tested all the frees and some of the antibodies and cortisol. He did first testing in febuary said to take vitamin d and start sleeping that was his diagnosis is he correct or could something else be goin on from my numbers? thanks for any help.

july 2015 
TSH 1.290 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine 10.3 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 25 24-39
free thyroxine index 2.6 1.2-4.9

sept 2015
Thyroxin (t4) 7.8ug/dl range 4.5-12.0 ug/dl
T3uptake 38% range 35-45%
Free thydroxide index 7.4 range 5.94-13.3

Thyroid stimulating hormone 1.11uIU/ml
Range .34-5.60 uIU/ml

Indication: 240.9 thyroid enlargement
Comparison none
Findings: the right thyroid lobe measures 5.9 x 1.6 x 2.3cm. the left thytoid lobe measures 6.0 x 1.6 x 2.1cm. The thyroid isthmus measures .06cm. Overall normal echostructure and vascularity. No thyroid nodules.

Febuary 23 2016

vitamin b12 251 211-946 pg/mL

thyroxine (t4) free, direct, 
t4,free(direct) 1.44 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

cortisol
cortisol 21.9 6.2 - 19.4 ug/dL

tsh
tsh 1.040 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

thyroid peroxidase (tpo) ab
thyroid peroxidase (tpo) ab 12 0-34 IU/mL

triiodothyronine,free,serum
triiodothyronine,free,serum 4.0 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

vitamin d, 25-hydroxy
vitamin d, 25-hydroxy 5.9 30.0-100.0 ng/mL

march 2
24 hr urine free cortisol level
20 range 0-55


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

"New mom syndrome"? Seriously...a doctor told you that? Ugh.

Your thyroid labs don't look to bad to me, but other stuff does. Your B12 is very low. Your D is atrocious. And your cortisol is high. Any of these will make you feel pretty lousy.

Do you have a diagnosis of PCOS? I think that could be at least partially to blame for some of your symptoms (weight gain, miscarriages, hair falling out).

Interested to see others' ideas...


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

He put me on vitamin d3 2000 mg a day. I have been on it since the 23rd of feb.

b12 he told me was fine.

The cortisol he did first test in morning at 8. last test was done over 24hr and it came by normal so he said try to destress so it doesn't go up again.

I have never been diagnosed with PCOS my gyno seems to think its something hormonal and gave me referreal to endo.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wow, your vitamin D is horrendously low! Did your doctor say anything about that? Low D can often mimic thyroid symptoms.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

He told me to take the vitamin d3 and go to do the second cortisol test. The second cortisol test came back in normal range. I am sleeping some better, and do have more energy. The last time I went to my gyno the cysts were shrinking but still there. My thing is this, Why did all three say my thyroid is vivbly swelled and when they check say it swelled. My gyno sent me for ultrasound no nodules but swelled. Why is it swelling? It is getting worse to the point I choke on bread crackers even my vitamin d or my birth control.

What causes the thyroid to swell if no nodules?


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

Did the dr test iron? I was within range for iron, but at the low end. I would get so weak and achy, especially around my period. I wish I had your thyroid numbers, they look good.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Vitamin D 2,000 a day is not going to cut it with numbers that low. I'm on 5,000 a day and that keeps me barely in the 60's. He definitely should have talked with you about a D prescription.

Were the cortisol tests done by blood or saliva?


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

First one was blood second was urine.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about vitaman d. I asked him what cause it to go that low his explanation is its something that just happens.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like you only had one type of thyroid antibody tested. There are others. I think you should get more thyroid antibody testing to see if antibodies are the cause of your enlarged thyroid. (I also think you should discuss PCOS with your gynecologist.)


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

My endo office called me this afternoon. He is going to send me back to my gyno. He said there is nothing else to address. My gyno has left the practice since I went last. I guess I will have to start all over with another doc. This is a Neverending battle.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. Where are you located? In many U.S. states, you can order your own labwork.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in VA. The labcorp I go to is NC.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

Update: Its been over a year since my last bloodwork. I had it done again this week with a new doctor(same office different doctor) same as usual believes thyroid til numbers come back. I am still having issues with all that is listed above plus more I am having knots swell on joints now. I have been diagnosed with pcos cysts came back. Diagnosed with chronic fatigue. diagnosed me with tacardia. Thyroid is still swollen 6 doctor have said it is visibly swollen. This is the new bloodwork he tested for some auto immune stuff too.

Free t4 1.57ng/dl .82-1.77 ng/dl
Free t3 3.7pg/no 2.0-4.4 pg/no
Tsh .99. .34-5.60uIU/ML

VITAMIN D 13.4. <20 DEFICIENT 
VITAMIN b12 189 normal 180-914

Rheumatoid factor screen negative 
ANA positive 
Sjogrens anti ss a 2.4 0.0-0.9

Can anyone tell me what this means. He said everything is fine except d3 and ANA and sjogrens.

He's putting me on 50000 d2 once a week for 3 months and doing vitamin b12 shots. He wants to send me to a immunity specialist so he can run more tests. Said something about hashis and me flipping between hypo and hyper with my symptoms i dont understand this I've been on d3 for over a year and no change in levels and last doc seemed to think that was the problem. Could this be thyroid related after all?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your Vit D is atrocious, but your thyroid labs couldn't get more perfect. I don't doubt you could have something autoimmune brewing since you had low levels of TPO before, but its unclear exactly what's going on.

Because of tachycardia, I would ask to have TSI tested (its another thyroid antibody).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> VITAMIN D 13.4. <20 DEFICIENT
> VITAMIN b12 189 normal 180-914


I can tell you - your doctor does not appear to have a clue on how to tread low D. When I was diagnosed low D and I was higher than you are. The doctor prescribed 50K IU pills to be taken 1x a week for 12 weeks and retest. That got me to 3/4 range. I now take 5K IU daily to maintain - live in the South and am outside enough to maintain a tan. Many people need fairly high doses of D to maintain 3/4 range.

Your B-12 is very low.

Both being low will cause fatigue.

Has anyone tested your Ferritin levels? It's so common to be low in all 3.

From what I have read about cortisol testing, 4 point saliva testing is best. I rarely hear of a patient being tested for Cortisol so you might really question him on his understanding of it. Many Hormone/ naturopathic/ integrative doctors will use 4 point saliva testing.

Your original lab results back in 2016 based on T3 uptake only looked on the hypo side. Now your labs look, quite perfect. I suggest you keep a log of all thyroid labs, with ranges so you can see if a pattern develops. I for one think a Thyroglobulin Antibody and possible TSI antibody should be run. The TSI primarely because you were hypo and now perfect on lab results - good to know if it's in your system. They will likely push back on both of hose but it's worth asking.

Do you feel any better today than you did last year?


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

No I feel worse. I am today having heart palpalpations and high blood pressure anxiety is through the roof. I have a period of time where I have more hypo symptoms then I have times where symptoms that seem more hyper. The hyper symptoms usually only last for a few days most of time but very terrifying. I went from sleeping 16 hrs daily last week to last 2 days I've slept a total of 5. Last week extreme fatigue to now I feel jittery like body is vibrating and all the symptoms listed above.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

The lab work was done during a 2-3 day period where I felt better energy wise but bp was higher than normal and heart rate was 108. Then day after I started feeling worse.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Really push for that TSI test.


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

Update: labs 8/3/18
Tsh. 0.778 range .450-4.500
Thyroxine. 9.3. Range 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake. 26. Range 24-39
Free thyroid index 2.4 range 1.2-4.9
Thyroid t4. 1.36 range .82-1.77
Reverse t3. 23.4. Range 9.2- 24.1
Thyroid stim immunoglobulin >0.10 Range 0.00-0.55
Thyroglobulin antibody <1.0 range 0.0-.9
Thyroid binding globulin 27 range 14-39
Thyroid peroxidase tpo 20 range 0-34
Triiodothyronine free 3.5 range 2.0 4.4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Reverse t3. 23.4. Range 9.2- 24.1


That's awful high and could be the cause of your issues

Are you taking levothyroxine? Can you please update your signature with what drugs you are taking


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not on anything currently


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you still taking Vit D and B-12?


----------



## clrmorning (Oct 25, 2014)

No.. I will have to now though. It came up low again on this bloodwork vit d 31.7 range (30-100.00) b12 was 365 range is 232-1245 I've not had as many issues in past year up until 3 months ago Same thing as before heavy menstrual bleeding and so on...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

clrmorning said:


> No.. I will have to now though. It came up low again on this bloodwork vit d 31.7 range (30-100.00) b12 was 365 range is 232-1245 I've not had as many issues in past year up until 3 months ago Same thing as before heavy menstrual bleeding and so on...


If you were that low to begin with on Vit D you will need to supplement - probably for the rest of your life. I shared it takes me 10K IU daily even with sun exposure to keep my D in the 60-75% range.

B-12 is easy to supplement and your levels while "in range" are low range.

Heavier cycles is often due to low ferritin levels. Interestingly enough - low Ferritin causes heavy bleeding and even if you supplement, right after your cycle you will likely be where you started. Floridix is a good iron supplement and easier on the system


----------

